# Best Coating You've Used



## Otto (Feb 2, 2013)

*What is the best coating you have used and what did you like most about it?
*
Was it so easy to apply that it blew your mind?

Or did it make your paint feel so slick you couldn't even grip the door handle long enough to get inside your car?!

Maybe the beading stood so tall it made the gherkin look small?!

Let's hear it from all of you.


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

Gtechniq C1 topped with EXO v1 or v2 👍


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

Max Protect UNC V1&2

Ease of use.
Longevity.
Looks.
Water behaviour.
Superior level of protection against bird droppings.
Price.


----------



## Blackmondie (Mar 13, 2011)

The new bodyguard from wolfs. Feels very slick, unlike opti coat.
But what I like most is 1)price and 2) it doesn't cristalise and ruin good mf's


----------



## Otto (Feb 2, 2013)

Blueberry said:


> Gtechniq C1 topped with EXO v1 or v2 👍


Thanks Blueberry
What was it you liked about it that set it apart?


----------



## Peugeot (Apr 19, 2014)

I can't make up my mine which is the best one tried a few I am still waiting for a miracle to clean my Black car.


----------



## Otto (Feb 2, 2013)

Peugeot said:


> I can't make up my mine which is the best one tried a few I am still waiting for a miracle to clean my Black car.


What is it you've tried so far.


----------



## wylie coyote (Jul 15, 2007)

ADS Artdenano - very easy to apply and epic water behaviour. Makes me smile now thinking of it.:thumb:


----------



## sm81 (May 14, 2011)

wylie coyote said:


> ADS Artdenano - very easy to apply and epic water behaviour. Makes me smile now thinking of it.:thumb:


Is it like sicko but hydrophopic? What about durability?


----------



## neil b (Aug 30, 2006)

sm81 said:


> Is it like sicko but hydrophopic? What about durability?


Oh my god durability must be your most used word on this forum I will say this once around about 9 months if proper looked after.


----------



## wylie coyote (Jul 15, 2007)

sm81 said:


> Is it like sicko but hydrophopic? What about durability?


Yes it's hydrophobic - I think sicko sheets more but slower. I haven't used sicko yet so can't be sure. I got about 9 months from 2 coats of nano.:thumb:


----------



## sm81 (May 14, 2011)

Maybe so... what is your...


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

wylie coyote said:


> Yes it's hydrophobic - I think sicko sheets more but slower. I haven't used sicko yet so can't be sure. I got about 9 months from 2 coats of nano.:thumb:


Sicko is more oily on application, it creates a nice gloss and the beading n sheeting is average.

Nano is less oily on application, removes very nicely actually with minimal smearing. It creates more of a glass like appearance and the beading n sheeting is up there with the best.

Nano is my favourite soft coating by a mile. Green demon is the daddy haha.


----------



## sm81 (May 14, 2011)

AaronGTi said:


> Sicko is more oily on application, it creates a nice gloss and the beading n sheeting is average.
> 
> Nano is less oily on application, removes very nicely actually with minimal smearing. It creates more of a glass like appearance and the beading n sheeting is up there with the best.
> 
> Nano is my favourite soft coating by a mile. Green demon is the daddy haha.


Is it as economical than sicko?


----------



## Chris79100 (Jan 27, 2011)

MaxProtect uncR.


----------



## Flakey (May 5, 2013)

Chris79100 said:


> MaxProtect uncR.


Is it really made of rubber instead of quartz?


----------



## Otto (Feb 2, 2013)

Flakey said:


> Is it really made of rubber instead of quartz?


Yes it is.

http://www.max-protect.co.uk/ultimate-nano-coat-r.html


----------



## Otto (Feb 2, 2013)

Chris79100 said:


> MaxProtect uncR.


Why did you like it the most?
Application or finish? Some say the UNC-R is especially good for avoidance of stone chips. Did you notice this at all?


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

Otto said:


> Thanks Blueberry
> What was it you liked about it that set it apart?


The durability is very good and just makes maintaining your car so much easier. Especially my OH's 4x4 which is no small job! Oh and have I mentioned the amazing water behaviour ? 😃


----------



## deegan1979 (Mar 6, 2012)

Blueberry said:


> The durability is very good and just makes maintaining your car so much easier. Especially my OH's 4x4 which is no small job! Oh and have I mentioned the amazing water behaviour ? 😃


Might have to give it a go, I likes a nice bead I does


----------



## Peugeot (Apr 19, 2014)

Otto said:


> What is it you've tried so far.


I have a Peugeot 207, Black 2007 year

*Autoglym* Super Resin Polish Its a good quality produce so they all say. So why then does it leave a horrible white smudge on painted black cars

*Meguiar's* Deep Crystal Step 2 Polish , Its OK, but hard work to get a good polish, nothing special about it.

*Turtle Wax* Original Car Wax, not so good as it was before. but cheap for the price,

*T Cut Polish Metallic*, works so far on my black car but I am still waiting for a good polish to hit the shelf's.

Happy


----------



## Flakey (May 5, 2013)

Wasn't this thread about coatings, what happened here?


----------



## Otto (Feb 2, 2013)

Flakey said:


> Wasn't this thread about coatings, what happened here?


Thanks Flakey.

Yes it is for coatings specifically please or we're just zooming right off topic.
Please let us keep it to coatings specifically.

It would be nice to see this thread collect peoples best views on coatings.


----------



## Rayner (Aug 16, 2012)

I've only used a couple but CQUK 2013 is my favorite, can't beat Sio2 beading imo, had the old version on a car for over a year and tar is just starting to stick to it, amazing stuff. I've used it in loads of conditions and even in full sun with no problems :thumb: 

I'm not a fan of ADS nano. I know everyone says Nano's beading is awesome but I didn't find it that special and it doesn't hold up well against harsh chemicals. For me it's a glorified wax in a bottle. Really easy application though :thumb:


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

keep this on topic please..


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Fir me it's Artdeshine Keegan 5 topped with keegan 6 for a more harder coating plus Spirios on top does give a very wet look and excellent durability, with Spirios on top you get very fast rapid sheeting under natural water contact from the heavens as the water tension on the surface is very slick and composed, plus a cleaner surface with gloss and depth to the finish, this package is a completely different league and ball game, really a Nano coating to me does not get any better than this pure genesis chemistry that works in cognition within physics perimeters to be the best.
Have not tried Nano but will one day, really pleased with this setup from above.


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

rayner said:


> I'm not a fan of ADS nano. I know everyone says Nano's beading is awesome but I didn't find it that special and it doesn't hold up well against harsh chemicals. For me it's a glorified wax in a bottle. Really easy application though :thumb:


There is nothing 'ultra durable' about any hybrid coating lol, despite what certain manufacturers tell you! 

The ArtDeNano lasts about 6 months plus, as advertised, just like every other hybrid coating. The more hydrophobic they are, the less they last it seems.

Glorified wax in a bottle is actually a pretty good description for hybrid coatings, they make awesome wax replacements! Awesome gloss, awesome beading, easy to use. Great to use as coating toppers to keep a more durable coating underneath fresh, or just use it on its own as you would a wax. :thumb:


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

Peugeot said:


> I am only putting my opinions across on what I have use and list the companies info, you ask me a question this is my answer.


you might want to read the thread title next time champ!


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

The only coating that totally blew me away was the ArtDeShine ArtDeSicko hybrid coating. As soon as I tried it, I knew it was going on my own Lexus IS-F, and that is coming from a wax lover! And no, it wasn't because of the Lamborghini Super.leggera we were working on lol!  Awesome wet glass look, great darkening effect, so simple to use for a coating. Not really a beader, but it still hates water. As mentioned before, awesome wax replacement coating! 

I think Echelon Zen Xero 2 part kit would have to be one of the best coatings in existence. Expensive and hard to get hold of, but well worth it IMO. Its a PHPS coating, so it's harder and more durable than the masses of regular silica coatings on the market. That aside, these PHPS coatings have better looks too! Some other PHPS coatings, the ArtDeRaven, ArtDeKeegan, and Gyeon Q2 Mohs ones are close to the Zen Xero. Nice darkening effect, nice candy looks, and a lot easier to get hold of! Application can be a bit trickier than others (timings are more critical), but the results are more than worth it. 

For a regular silica coating, I like the TacSystem Quartz Power kit. It looks and performs great, and is easy and straight forward to use. Again, nice darkening effect, nice glossy looks. It comes in a nice kit with the Quartz Max Silica Spray Sealant, which is an awesome product in its own right. Although you guys have used TacSystem products for years without knowing it, you guys should have the TacSystem brand in the UK very soon! :thumb:

I still loved the Kancoat aerosol hybrid coating. So simple to use, very hydrophobic and awesome bling gloss. Durability was pretty poor, but so easy to top up anyway. ArtDeShine has got the Repel Pro Coat aerosol can for the Asian market, still waiting to get my hands on some to try out! 

So many more that I really like and are probably worth a mention, but I think this is enough for now!


----------



## CodHead (Sep 21, 2012)

-Raven- said:


> I think Echelon Zen Xero 2 part kit would have to be one of the best coatings in existence. Expensive and hard to get hold of, but well worth it IMO. Its a PHPS coating, so it's harder and more durable than the masses of regular silica coatings on the market.


Just had a quick google, you're right it's not cheap. http://global.rakuten.com/en/store/auc-fineproject/item/zen-xero/


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

CodHead said:


> Just had a quick google, you're right it's not cheap. http://global.rakuten.com/en/store/auc-fineproject/item/zen-xero/


thats actually the 2 car kit, and comes with 2 maintenance kits with shampoos as well!

The 1 car kit is much cheaper than that, 2 bottles not 3, doesn't come with any maintenance kits, but still expensive lol


----------



## sm81 (May 14, 2011)

SiRamik Glasscoat; what kind of product it is? How is manufacturer?


----------



## ronwash (Mar 26, 2011)

sm81 said:


> SiRamik Glasscoat; what kind of product it is? How is manufacturer?


Its for home environment not cars..:lol:


----------



## Otto (Feb 2, 2013)

sm81 said:


> SiRamik Glasscoat; what kind of product it is? How is manufacturer?


Do you mean the one that Steve from Wath has used on the Merc and black Porsche? It has orange writing logo on their facebook page.


----------



## greymda (Feb 16, 2014)

this one i guess
https://www.facebook.com/pages/SiRamik-Glasscoat/1413746388896586?fref=ts


----------



## President Swirl (Oct 23, 2011)

The early signs are good on the application of Body Wrap I put on my mate's Mondeo a few weeks back. Easy to work with, and goes a long way.


----------



## ianrobbo1 (Feb 13, 2007)

Wolf's Hard Body, :thumb: and now the new Bodyguard is another giant stride forwards!!


----------



## greymda (Feb 16, 2014)

yeah, need some reading on this Bodyguard.

have you tried it, mate?


----------



## ianrobbo1 (Feb 13, 2007)

Yes I have, it can be a swine to put on properly as it needs to be put on very thin, and the first time I tried it, I put far to much on and it was a real pain to polish off, however once Jesse had put me right on the application IE corner of an MF cloth with very little on it and "massage" it in/on, I've had no problems since, it feels nice and smooth, not as "sticky" deffo the wrong word as Sonax Detailer, and beads really well on the flat panels, the water virtually jumps off on anything less than perfectly flat!! it's not cheap to buy, but you don't use much per vehicle so will last a fair time, I've applied it only a few weeks ago to a few cars, so cant as yet give an opinion of longevity of the product, but if it's like Hard Body I expect at least a year, and more with proper maintenance using a nano bath/shampoo!! :doublesho


----------



## orion613719 (May 12, 2009)

what coating can also do this?
got very few sample from my friend who work in mobile phone factory.
can't get more now... :wall:


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

Very impressive Orion! :thumb:

You'll need to develop your own if you can't get more.  Just tell your laboratory you've changed their priorities! :lol: 

Alan W


----------



## sm81 (May 14, 2011)

-Raven- said:


> For a regular silica coating, I like the TacSystem Quartz Power kit. It looks and performs great, and is easy and straight forward to use. Again, nice darkening effect, nice glossy looks. It comes in a nice kit with the Quartz Max Silica Spray Sealant, which is an awesome product in its own right. Although you guys have used TacSystem products for years without knowing it, you guys should have the TacSystem brand in the UK very soon! :thumb:


When it hits the markets and where? Have used ADS Raven yet?


----------

